# Frozen blastocyst success rates



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi, I'm waiting to start my first FET at the end of the month and just wondering if people could give me a rough idea of what their clinic has told them clinical pregnancy success rates are for frozen blastocyst transfer and how many embryos they were advised to put back. I know there's many variables in individual cases but just wanting to hear other peoples stories. Thanks.xx


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

My clinic seemed to suggest FET was about 90% +


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Well I do like the sound of that! Sounds too good to be true, although I know that frozen blastocysts must be good quality when they get to that stage and are good enough to be frozen. Surely its just implantation I have to crack?! (If only it was that easy!)xx


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Hi dj, I'm doing my first fet end of the month as well, wishing us all the best of luck. Have you decided how many you will have put back?


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm veering more towards getting two put back but really want to hear success rates before I make a final decision. Won't get an appointment to discuss this with my consultant until I start my treatment when AF arrives. How about you? Have you decided yet? Good luck.xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

My clinic it is about 50% for one embryo and 72% for 2 embryos transferred. Only freeze good quality blasts

surival rate for thaw over 80%

Clinic specialise in freeze all cycles and include cost of freezing and storage in cycle cost so if even 1 embryo people tend to freeze.

I had 2 early blasts bfn - medicated cycle

2 blasts 1hb 1 x 3ab pregnant with singleton - natural cycle


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks mierran for the advice. My clinic did say when I found out that I had to freeze all that their frozen rate was actually better than their fresh rate at the moment.xx


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

I think I'm going to go for it one at a time. If it fails I don't think I could cope knowing I had lost two chances in one go and also hopefully my clinic ( lister) would learn from any failure and make adjustments for the next round.its a difficult decision though.

I'm a bit further along than you dj as already started my suprecur injections.


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes alotbsl, that's one reason why I think I should go one at a time as ultimately there is more % chance of success if that makes sense. I need to weigh up financial reasons as well though and as I don't get any chances on the NHS it beens paying everytime for an FET, when actually paying for a fresh cycle may be more beneficial if the FET's don't work. I only have 3 blastocysts frozen. It's a massive decision to make isn't it, which is why I'm welcoming any advice, and will also speak to my clinic at the appointment and see what they advise.

I'm not down regging on my FET (not sure why) so looking at transfer beginning of Feb if AF arrives on time. When will your transfer be?xx


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Hi, yes the financial part of it is also a consideration unfortunately. I too have not had any nhs cycles and my credit card is bursting! I am using donor eggs and cannot afford financially or emotionally to go through it all again so if none of my frosties come up trumps then that's it for me, end of the road.

With this cycle if all goes to plan I should have transfer last week of January.

Which clinic are you at?
Have you had a fresh cycle before?


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hopefully everything will go to plan and you will have a successful cycle. Have they given you an idea of success rates?
I'm with the London Women's Clinic, I had my fresh cycle in November and responded better than expected but had to freeze all due to high progesterone levels. I did egg share and know my recipient is now pregnant so that gives me some comfort that my eggs have the potential to grow. Which clinic are you at?xx


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

I had two successful frozen transfers. My clinic (the Lister) quoted 90% successful thaw rate, and 40-50% clinical pregnancy rate for a single blast (only slightly higher for two). I opted for one at a time as both were good quality and I was worried about the risks of a twin pregnancy. Both transfers resulted in pregnancy but the first one I sadly miscarried at 8 weeks. The second frosty is now a 4 month old cheeky munchkin. Hope this gives hope to you girls, it can and will happen for you. Best of luck


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Oh Carrie Lou thanks for your input it's always reassuring to hear success stories from the clinic you are using, it has made me smile, thank you and here's hoping my little frosties make the thaw and stick with me.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi girls like carrie lou i had success with my first ever fet and i now have a 2 month old. I was told that success rates for fet were about 52% for single transfer versus 54% for double transfer. Due to high risk in connection with twin pregnancies we decided to go for a single transfer  and i do not regret that decision.

I was very skeptical about a fet after i got a bfn during my fresh cycle. But fet cycles do work as i know a lot of people who got pregnant from frozen cycles.

Best of luck xxx


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone. It's great to hear success stories.xx


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

I got pregnant with fet so I think they,re better as my other 2 cycles failed with fresh then third one worked due to them being frozen.


----------

